# Solved: Webmail SMTP



## reinhartbuit (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey...

Would like to know what the SMTP for www.webmail.co.za is.

Tanx


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

doesnt appear to have a help or set up file on the site
Does it provide help and setup once signed up 

Whats the POP settings 

its quit possible its

pop.webmail.co.za
smtp.webmail.co.za

but thats a guess


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

reinhartbuit,

I found this on the Help:FAQs page:



> *How do I set up POP3 using www.Webmail.co.za?*
> 
> The POP3 mail settings for setting up your mail client to download mail straight to your PC are:
> 
> ...


----------



## reinhartbuit (Oct 18, 2009)

I did find the pop settings and I can recieve emails... but my smpt doesnt work.

Where do you get this part.
*"Outgoing mail server (SMTP): *Your ISP 
(This is the name of the server with which you connect to the web eg Netactive, Mweb or iAfrica etc. If you do not know either the name or IP address, contact them and ask them to give you this info)"

I am using a telkom adsl modem

Tanx


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

As the note indicates, you should get the SMTP server name from your Internet Service Provider (ISP).

It appears that www.webmail.co.za provides email service but is not an ISP.

How do you connect to the internet (Dial-up, DSL, Cable, Satellite) and who provides the service?


----------



## reinhartbuit (Oct 18, 2009)

I am connected using a telkom adsl modem...


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

I've found three different SMTP server names referring to Telkom or TelkomSA:

smtp.dsl.telkomsa.net
smtp.telkomsa.net
smtp.telkom.net

Try each to see if any work. If not you will need to contact Telkom's technical support department directly for the correct SMTP server name.

I found the link below for Telkom SA Limited - Internet Services, although I do not know if this is your provider.

http://www.telkom.co.za/general/customercentre/phoneus/internet_services.html


----------



## reinhartbuit (Oct 18, 2009)

Tanx... 

this is the correct provider... 

I will figure it out from here, if it doesn't work I wil call them

Tanx for your help..
I wil mark this solved


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

You're welcome.


----------

